# The name sucks



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

The name Bobcats for the Charlotte team sucks. They should have done like Hornets that has a ring to it. Just Kidding. But geeze bobcats that is a little lame. The Charlotte Tarheels would be good. Like that. Something more effective. That sound like one of the names you get on NBA 2K3.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

It looks like an AFL team or something, it's kind of stupid.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

its not that bad, I bet the jerseys will look cool.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Bobcats?

Soundz Liek an NBADL Team........or an arena footbaLL team for that matter........


Don't Liek it........


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I dont like it Either, its tooo original. I mean there are a ton of bobcat teams in College. That and i just dont like it.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it sounds pretty lame.....it should be changed to the Charlotte Pot Headz & get all the blazer players......


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I HEARD THE JERSEYS ARE ORANGE
IM GOING TO BE BLINDED WHEN I SEE THEM


----------

